# teryx seats



## BFsmiley

does anybody know how to fix seats on 08 teryx the foam an black fabric has pull loose from base around the edges


----------



## Polaris425

I'm not sure how you could fix that. Does the base come off? I don't remember. If it does you might can staple it back together then put the base back on? You may just have to get a seat cover. lol


----------



## greenkitty7

upholstery people usually don't charge very much to do a nice cover or reupholster small seats like that... might be something to look into.


----------



## BFsmiley

thanks guys the seats are in perfect condition there glued from factory to inside of base instead on the outside like most seats didnt know if anybody else had this problem


----------



## Polaris425

If I still had mine I'd go outside and look and help w/ ideas but. I can't remember exactly how they were made lol. So I guess I'm no real help.


----------



## NMKawierider

greenkitty7 said:


> upholstery people usually don't charge very much to do a nice cover or reupholster small seats like that... might be something to look into.


I agree. Take them in and maybe do an upgrade. Come back with better seats.


----------



## Polaris425

For what it's worth, RZR seats will fit in a Rex. Much more comfy too


Posted via Tapatalk for iPhone5


----------



## BFsmiley

ok thanks for help guys


----------

